# Slingshot Of The Month - Sep 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Kicking off Slingshot of the Month for September 2012, I nominated Danny0663's Dedicated Tube Shooter.

An awesome build made extra special using his own home made paper micarta.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I was lucky enough to receive one of Henry's ringshooters as part of a trade and what an awesome little shooter it is!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

reecemurg said:


> This month i would like to nominate Nathan from flippinout slingshots for his master-piece that is " The Mammoth "
> the original post can be found here http://slingshotforu...ge__hl__mammoth


I'm with you on this one Bud! Flatband


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

So many epic slings this month!
Having a hard choice on which to nominate.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

[sub]WoooHooo!!!! I got a nomination! Thanks Danny0663. I am quite honored by this.[/sub]


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you Beanflip


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Joe!


----------

